# Sunbathing and Swimming



## MillyWilliams

Just a question to fellow female sailors. Do any of you sunbathe or tan without full clothing? I am asking because there is a secluded spot around my location that is generally empty, and especially with September coming with little or no boat traffic I would like to tan and swim but dont want any legal, moral issues. I wouldnt flail myself around mid summer but i would like to go for a dip during the daytime. So far all my swimming has been done at night to avoid conflict.


----------



## Tim R.

And where is that location Milly??? ;-)

I can answer for my wife. We have adopted the cruising lifestyle which includes showering in the buff on the transom. While some may be offended by my appearance, my wife's body more than compensates for it. We do not sunbathe but we skinny dip every chance we get. I have some friends who have been known to hike naked. I think that most folks out in the country do not get easily offended by nudity. They appreciate nature of all forms.

Although, once I had a boat come into the anchorage very quickly with children on deck. I was soaping up and immediately jumped into the water until they passed. I don't think it would be considered flashing as I was already naked when they arrived.

We don't flaunt it and try to anchor or moor our boat in such a way to give some privacy.

Night swimming rules dictate no bathing suits.


----------



## MillyWilliams

Thank you Rielly. Like I said there is less and less boat traffic as the summer winds down and it stays warm till October here. Im not looking flaunt myself, but would like to enjoy the sun and water without creating a scene. The spot I anchor at is a wildlife preserve and nature trail so there is hardly anyone ever there.


----------



## wingNwing

Milly, I think its really a question of local customs. When weather permits, the less we wear the happier we are any time we're somewhere secluded. If there's no one around to see you, no harm no foul, I think.

Although, there was once a lake where we were in a very quiet arm, settled in on a Thursday night. Friday morning I took my luscious naked swim followed by sun time. It was so much fun that next day I decided to do it again. Came out of the cove into the wider portion of the lake ... which was crowded with jetski and powerboat traffic for the weekend. Sometimes there are disadvantages to swimming in very clear water. :0


----------



## MillyWilliams

LOL luckily the water here is a darker salt water, green in color. It isnt the fact of someone seeing me that worries me, it is the matter of offending someone that worries me!


----------



## PaulinVictoria

If people are offended by it, it's their problem not yours. In most civilised parts of the world, being nude in public isn't actually an offence (as in arrestable), as long as it is not deemed to be "sexual". So laying on a beach airing the twins is fine, but playing with them, perhaps not


----------



## blt2ski

There is a "NUDE" beach per say near where our races start........unfortunately the wrong item is out for most of them.......daughter seems to think it is ok, the rest of us males, well, what can we say..........

so should someone say the "pics or it didn't happen" yet 

Then again, I do not have an issue out in the nude. wife on other hand, even with the shades drawn, midnight........grrrrrrr........


Marty


----------



## Donna_F

MillyWilliams said:


> Just a question to fellow female sailors. Do any of you sunbathe or tan without full clothing?


We have been known to SAIL without full clothing (mid-week, no other boats around). And then there's John's nude 3:00 AM thunder and lightning deck dance...


----------



## Ziaduck

DRFerron said:


> And then there's John's nude 3:00 AM thunder and lightning deck dance...


TMI!!! Haha!


----------



## SVAuspicious

DRFerron said:


> We have been known to SAIL without full clothing (mid-week, no other boats around). And then there's John's nude 3:00 AM thunder and lightning deck dance...


Not to be confused with my 11pm nude glare at the late arriving boat anchoring too close.


----------



## chef2sail

Dave

Damn and here I thought that was a full moon:laugher:laugher


----------



## blt2ski

Then again, locally there is a "shoot the moon" a 40' peterson 2 ton flat deck boat!


----------



## trlrtrsh

Milly, There is an Associatioi that you might want to look up. It's the "American Association for Nude Recreation". There is a lot of information about the nudist lifestyle, and covers a lot of the laws. As was mentioned earlier, there are ussualy no laws against nudity. There are laws against "Indecent Exposure" ie a flasher.
I live in the Delta Area here in Calif., and there are actually a couple of tour boats catering to nude recreation. I really like your comment that you are not worried about being seen, but don't want to offend. That pretty much sums up most peoples attitudes.
In last years Ba HaHa Rally, one crew vowed to sail the entire Rally nude, and was succesfull.
Out on a boat, it's your world. Look around at boats around you, and without binoculars or telescopes, how much of them can you make out. They have the same view of you that you do of them. They might be able to see that you are nude, but they aren't seeing private parts.
I have a public park near by that I hike and ride my bike nude in. The Rangers know me, and have told me that it was no problem, unless someone actually ask's me to cover up.


----------



## PJFORD

We're supposed to wear clothes?? Nobody told me!...


----------



## ilikerust

PaulinVictoria said:


> If people are offended by it, it's their problem not yours. In most civilised parts of the world, being nude in public isn't actually an offence (as in arrestable), as long as it is not deemed to be "sexual". So laying on a beach airing the twins is fine, but playing with them, perhaps not


I would not rely on this statement, as it is not correct, at least for much of the U.S. Of course, it's entirely possible you knew that and were indicating your belief the U.S. is not a civilized part of the world.

But in many, if not most, places in the U.S., being nude in public absolutely is an arrestable offense. It depends, however, on the specific wording of state and local statutes and ordinances. In some cases, "public indecency" or "public nudity" requires an intent or knowledge that others see you. If you're out in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay, miles from anyone and you're nude in the (if you'll excuse the expression) cockpit or on the foredeck, but there's nobody for miles around who might see, you, I'd wager you wouldn't have a problem.

But if you're a few hundred yards off-shore and some old lady peeking out to have a look at your boat with her binocs sees you, there's nothing saying she won't call the police and they won't pay you visit and tell you to cover up. I know of such cases that actually have happened. Because there are too many people who can't stand seeing someone else having fun that they disapprove of and who see it as their duty to put a stop to it.


----------



## Lostmt

If you want to be nude go for it. I wont be offended unless you look like one of them WalMart photos that's floating around the internet.


----------



## WDS123

Molly, 

The mere fact you are asking the question in a mature manner suggests you are very capable of judging when it sensible to bare all. 

Use your own fine judgement Molly and you will not offend


----------



## Capt-T

Hmmm... I'm new to sailing and was already intrigued by the excitement of hoisting a sail in a strong wind... Little did I know there would be other advantages to joining this community!! ;-)


----------



## s/vchaser

Natural is not immoral! Who cares what anyone else will think? Do what is comfortable for you.


----------



## PJFORD

You already know this line; "If GOD meant us to wear clothes, we would have been born with them on". Last baby I helped deliver was all shiny and new and "buck naked".


----------



## s/vchaser

The AANR is a great source of info on this subject. We're members. The internet is generally not a good source. Check out the AANR site.


----------



## bljones

s/vchaser said:


> The internet is generally not a good source. Check out the AANR site.


Which can be found.....

..... on the internet.


----------



## JennSailsNJ

I do, usually at anchor. If someone is offended oh well!


----------



## i_amcdn

Come visit Toronto in the summer. Hanlan's PointBeach, part of the Toronto islands, is the city approved c/o beach. It is on the western end of the islands just south of the downtown airport. 




Lots of boaters drop anchor and come ashore. Facilities include washrooms, showers, snack bar and BBQ's. The same facilities are available to boaters who choose to moor overnight on the canal part of the island.

Warning: Lake Ontario can cause severe shrinkage well into late July.


----------



## Captaintim

I sail Champlain and love to anchor at Valcour Island and I think a lot of Canadian woman feel the same way as you Jenn, "oh well" love your attitude sailor!


----------



## sww914

Most people will be amused. My sister worked at Club Med for a couple of years. Once when I visited her, as we were riding the little tram thinghy from one area to another we saw an older couple, nude, gray pubes and all, doin' it on a tiny beach right next to the road.
EVERYBODY laughed.


----------

